# Kangertech Nebox



## Andre (30/9/15)

Kangertech is following up the release of the beloved Kangertech Subox with their first temperature control device - Kangertech NEBOX. The Kangertech NEBOX features an all in one design with the e-liquid sitting inside of the device. With the all in one design, you will not have to use a separate tank, which has a massive 10ml capacity, so constantly having to refill your tank is now a thing of the past. Meanwhile, The NEBOX Starter Kit also uses a removable coil system that is very similar to the Kanger SUBOX Starter Kit. With the NEBOX you have the option to use either prebuilt coils or you can build your own coils with the RBA system. The NEBOX is will fire down to 0.15ohm and has a 50 watt output.
Unique All In One Design
Temperature Control
10ml Capacity
Removable Coil
Optional RBA System
Organic Cotton Coils
Fires Down To 0.15ohm

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (30/9/15)

At last something new to replace my trusty travel device (eGrip).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (30/9/15)

I saw a poster on here for this thing a week or so ago, was actually looking for it over the weekend and couldn't locate it.

I know I said I'm done with Kanger, however they have served me well over the years, so I will be getting one to support my history. (Others that know me might say I'm a shiny-things-freak, but I'm sticking with my excuse...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/9/15)

EGrip with more power, temp control and 10ml juice capacity

Nice features

Thanks for posting @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (30/9/15)

reminds me of the rail box mod i saw on Rip Tripper's channel... like the 10ml juice capacity tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/9/15)

Nice. But I do like the distance my trusty Protank 3 Mini puts between my face and my battery. But still nice, I like the all in one design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/15)

Oooh nice!


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/15)

Very nice! I want!


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/15)

I meant ''I need''


----------



## kev mac (1/10/15)

johan said:


> At last something new to replace my trusty travel device (eGrip).


I share your interest in a walkabout. Need to replace my ipv 2 mini and using my Kbox as a template, Kanger just may have come up w/ another work horse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> I meant ''I need''


It is the Kangertech Needbox!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (8/10/15)

Sold Out as it appears on Kangertech's website : http://www.kangeronline.com/collections/kangertech-starter-kit


----------



## johan (8/10/15)

Found a supplier that have stock @ $70 (free shipping worldwide), offers UPS / Fedex etc. at an additional fee: http://www.vaporizersdistributor.com/authentic-kangertech-nebox-starter-kit-p-161.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

@johan, hope you manage to get one
Will be interested to hear your views if you do - like you did when you got the eGrip
Looks like a great travel device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/10/15)

Unfortunately not for me according to P Busardo, as I'm a 'softcore' mouth-to-lung vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (11/10/15)

Designing a device (in current times) with no airflow control is stupid imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/10/15)

Also not being able to clean your tank............

I don't think this product will do well.

I think the Subox Kit is still the best device from Kanger.

I also don't know why they waisted their time with the Subox Nano kit.

They should have just done a upgrade on the Subox kit to support temp control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (11/10/15)

Andre said:


> Kangertech is following up the release of the beloved Kangertech Subox with their first temperature control device - Kangertech NEBOX. The Kangertech NEBOX features an all in one design with the e-liquid sitting inside of the device. With the all in one design, you will not have to use a separate tank, which has a massive 10ml capacity, so constantly having to refill your tank is now a thing of the past. Meanwhile, The NEBOX Starter Kit also uses a removable coil system that is very similar to the Kanger SUBOX Starter Kit. With the NEBOX you have the option to use either prebuilt coils or you can build your own coils with the RBA system. The NEBOX is will fire down to 0.15ohm and has a 50 watt output.
> Unique All In One Design
> Temperature Control
> 10ml Capacity
> ...


MIXED FEELINGS ABOUT THIS


----------



## nemo (11/10/15)

For those interested @Vaperite South Africa is running a pre-order here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-nebox-coming-to-vaperite.t15742/


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

Tbh I think it will be amazing and you can rebuild your own could with a tight draw (vertical) as for cleaning I'm sure there is a way to fill and drain some warm water. I wish it used the old manger heads tho.


----------



## johan (11/10/15)

Never had a problem flashing the eGrip with hot water as @Average vapor Joe suggested P Busardo. A big hole stays a big hole though, irrespective of coil build .


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

johan said:


> Never had a problem flashing the eGrip with hot water as @Average vapor Joe suggested P Busardo. A big hole stays a big hole though, irrespective of coil build .


I was thinking about how many tanks have those 1.2 or 1.5 ohm coils with really small ID vertical coils to mimic a mouth to lung you know. But i can't really say cause I've never tried it.


----------



## jguile415 (11/10/15)

I don't like that you can't adjust the airflow.. Other than that it looks pretty neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------

